
My Language Design Deal Breakers - cpeterso
https://sebastiansylvan.wordpress.com/2013/05/25/language-design-deal-breakers/
======
hga
Major discussion in the HTTP (not HTTPS) version here:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5769166>

